# flaxeed oil



## realdeal (Mar 16, 2002)

i was wondering what it does, where i can get it from, and what is it? Also should i use it when i get ready for my comp?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

This is what i found when i did a search for it... hope it helps a bit 

Flaxseed (Linseed) Oil

What is it?
Flaxseed oil, also known as linseed oil, is rich in the essential fatty acids (EFAs).  EFAs protect cell membranes by allowing healthy nutrients inside the cells and barring damaging substances outside the cells.  One of the EFA is alpha-linolenic acid, which is also known as omega-3 fatty acid.  Researchers found that the average diet lacks omega-3 fatty acids, which can not be produced by the body and primarily found in flaxseed oil and deep-water fish.  

These fatty acids help protect the body from many health problems.  For example, studies have shown that flaxseed oil can lower blood cholesterol levels which are associated with heart diseases.  It can also lower blood pressure, help maintain healthy skin, help allergies, improve moods, help reduce inflammation, and prevent colon and breast cancer.  Some studies have shown that flaxseeds can be used as an antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral alternative.  Thus, it can be effective against cold sores and shingles.  It is also an excellent source of fiber; thus, it can help against constipation. 

Furthermore, since flaxseeds contain plant-based estrogens (phytoestrogens) that imitate the female sex hormone estrogen, the oil can have benefits on a woman's menstrual cycle by alleviated menstrual cramps, and it can aid infertility problems.  In men, it can also aid in male infertility and prostate problems.

Common Uses
    - Helps protect against cancer, heart disease, cataracts, and gallstones
    - Reduces inflammation associated with gout and lupus
    - Promotes healthy skin, hair, and nails
    - May help acne, eczema, psoriasis, rosacea, and sunburn
    - May be useful for infertility, impotence, menstrual cramps, and endometriosis
    - Aids in treating nerve disorders
    - Relieves constipation

How much do you need?
    - N/A (ideal amounts are uncertain)itamins for life


----------



## realdeal (Mar 16, 2002)

when i get ready for my show should i take it? how much?


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> when i get ready for my show should i take it? how much?



Besides the fantastic health benefits listed above, flax is great to use when getting ready for a show. Flax oil will keep test levels up, increase thermogenesis, increase insulin sensitivity, keep energy up while lowering carbs, and help your body to liberate bodyfat.

Take one tablespoon each day on higher carb days, and 2-3 tbsp on lower carb days.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 16, 2002)

thanks for all the advice.


----------



## mesmall (Mar 17, 2002)

Try not to cut back on the fats too much as they are vital.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 17, 2002)

Doc made a thread on WBB stating that flax is actually a poor choice of Omega-3 and that cod liver oil is a better choice.


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

From what I`ve heard, it also allows you to save quite a bit of money on toilet paper.


----------



## gopro (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Doc made a thread on WBB stating that flax is actually a poor choice of Omega-3 and that cod liver oil is a better choice.



I actually like Udo's Choice Oil Blend the best of all oils. Best mixture around!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> From what I`ve heard, it also allows you to save quite a bit of money on toilet paper.


whats that??


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

So does this mean that the flax oil I have isn't that good, ...? should I be grabbing some of that Cod Liver Oil? 
Well, either way, the flax was cheap... so it's no biggy


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2002)

Apparently so Scorpio.

Gopro - I'm from the Uk so we don't get Udos over here. what oils is it a blend of?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

I just asked someone about this, if it's true that cod liver oil is better.. and she said that it's just like taking Vitamin C..... now, this is coming from my grandmother, so.... i'm not sure. 
tell me what you think about this.... thanks  SG


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2002)

Just like taking vitamin C how exactly?

Was she saying that Cod liver oil (CLO for short ) is comparable to taking Vit C (as in if you take one you don;t need the other) or was she using an analogy?

I'm lost.

CLO = EFA's.

Vit C = Vitamin.

You may also find less joint stiffness from using CLO. I can;t remember how this works over any other oil tho.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

lol, I don't know what she was talking about.... that's why i came on here..... I asked her..."are you sure...? " and she said,,, "oh. yes, we used to take them as a young kid.... " lol, so i don't know... 
But, your probably right, thanks for the info, didn't mean to confuse you.. lol, 
SG


----------



## kuso (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> whats that??




LOL

I`ve read it helps it, just kind of slide out  without leaving a mess behind.


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Apparently so Scorpio.
> 
> Gopro - I'm from the Uk so we don't get Udos over here. what oils is it a blend of?



Flax, sesame, sunflower, safflower, evening primrose, borage,MCTs, vitamin E...all balanced to acheive perfect ratio of omega 3 to omega 6 to omega 9.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 19, 2002)

Thank you.

Most folk get enough omega 6 anyhoo. Some whitecoats say too much in fact.

Still a good source of n-3 is a good source of n-3 no matter what.

I'm not bothered about omega 9 intake too much tho.


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2002)

Well the inventor of Udos Choice, Dr. Udo Erasmus, is an expert on fats and all of their functions in the body. He wrote a fine book called...Fats That Heal, Fats That Kill.

He also feels that flax on its own is too high in O 6  fats, and set out to make a product with a balanced ratio based on the way most people eat.

I love the stuff!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah it sounds good man. 

Whats-his-name Sears said that flax is piss-poor for n-3 so i believe you.


----------



## MAX (Mar 20, 2002)

OH Great.. I just went out and bought 250 of the Gel Caps of Barleans Flax Oil....  So now its Udo's???  

Hey I do have another ?? about the Gel Caps vrs.  the Oil.. I know that the oil is better but I keept he caps at my desk at work because I always seem to forget at home..... 

1) are the gel caps any good??  
2) if so/not how good or bad are they compared to the oil
3) is it even worth taking if taken in the gel cap?  

I heard that Barleans is the best.. but like scorpiogirl said.. it is cheap.. the 250 caps were only $12.95 and if taken like they say they'll last a month....

Thanks in advance


----------



## gopro (Mar 20, 2002)

Well flax is good stuff, but Udos is a better balance of oils and is therefore superior. Gel caps are ok, bot they will spoil if left out of the fridge, are less cost effective, and to me too annoying to take because it takes alot of caps to equal a tbsp of the oil.


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Might be a stupid question, but WHY do we need to take a Tbs of flax a day?

I use the gelcaps  (1000mg) as well.  I normally take one with b-fast, and another with dinner.  Too little?  I haven't seen anything that recommends a "certain" amount.

BTW, don't bite them damn things - it taste like poo!  Reminds me of fish and turpintine mixed.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahaha... lmao! I'm sorry, I didn't mean to laugh... it's just that i'm wondering why you bit it? ~~ 
Just curious.... 
As gopro said, taking a tablespoon a day, has more quality, and it supplies the nutirients more effectivly... ( i think) My wording is probabl waaaaaaaaaaay off... but i do understand it in my head... lol, (now there's something YOU can laugh at!!  )
Or instead of reading my junk,,,, you can just scroll up and check the posts out...


----------



## MAX (Mar 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well flax is good stuff, but Udos is a better balance of oils and is therefore superior. Gel caps are ok, bot they will spoil if left out of the fridge, are less cost effective, and to me too annoying to take because it takes alot of caps to equal a tbsp of the oil.




So if I have the Gel caps at my desk(office temp is 66-70 degrees)...  then the are useless???  I got them Monday and take 3 3 times a day... 8am, Noon, and 4pm....  so should I just thow them out at this point suck up the $12.95??  are they spoiled and useless???  The store I got them from they were on the shelf and the label says nothing about keeping them in the fridge.. the oil I got last month was in the fridge so I kept that in the fridge...

and go buy the "oil" and keep it in the Fridge???  or Maybe Look for UDOS oil and keep that in the Fridge??  

stickboy,

the ones I have say to take 3 with Breakfast, Lunch and dinner...
9 per day...  so even at that rate it still should only be 12.95 per month


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually, that's was what i was gonna ask too... In most nutrition stores i go in, they have their flax.. udos oil in the fridge, but there are a lot of places that keep theirs on the shelf, and those are always the caps.. don't think i recall seeing any oils on the shelf. (not too sure)

I just ended up throwing my caps out, i bought some Udos oil today, and took a tbs. of it, and didn't taste anything!! (but that could be because i'm sick.... lol)


----------



## gopro (Mar 21, 2002)

To answer the above questions...the gelcaps will stay far fresher for longer in the fridge once opened. If you go through them fast, you will be ok, however, if you take more than a few weeks to go through them, they may begin to spoil.

As far as amounts...I recommend 1-4 tbsp per day depending on goals, bodyweight, and diet.

Am I missing anything? Let me know if I am.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 21, 2002)

nope, gotcha gopro 
Thanks for the help! Greatly appreciated


----------



## MAX (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah, Thanks gopro....


----------



## gopro (Mar 22, 2002)

Scorpio and Max...you are welcome!


----------



## realdeal (Apr 2, 2002)

is there any certain time i should take my doses?  since im on low carbs most of the time i take 3 pills a day.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by realdeal *_
> is there any certain time i should take my doses?  since im on low carbs most of the time i take 3 pills a day.



Take them with meals...you only take 3 per day?


----------



## realdeal (Apr 2, 2002)

yeah, i take 3 a day, should it be more?


----------

